# GTO Project Update. It's Alive!!!!!



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

It's Alive!!!!! arty:

69 GTO. 461 Stroker First Start. Thanks for all the help Bear, EricAnimal, and AlkyGTO.

You Tube Video of First Start
Its Alive!!! Pontiac 461 Stroker First Start. - YouTube


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome!
:cheersarty:

Bear


----------

